# How do I delete popular highlights in a book I'm reading?



## DebGates (Feb 19, 2011)

How do I delete popular highlights in a book I'm reading?  I scroll the the 'location 205" for example, go to menu, but it doesn't give me an option to delete it.  I have accidentally put too many that I don't want to keep.  Also, I am not returning to the last page read unless I bookmark the place before putting the kindle to sleep.  Thanks.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

To turn off other people's highlights, go to Home, Menu, Settings, and on page 2 of the settings turn off "Popular Highlights" (so that the option next to it says "turn on").


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

As for your you sleep issues, try restarting your Kindle via the menu, or hold the slider switch for 15 - 40+ seconds until the Kindle reboots.


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

DebGates

Any chance you have the official Amazon UNlighted cover - it has been known to cause reboot and lockup issues.  A reboot will lose your position in a book.


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks so much! I hate the popular highlights but was too lazy to figure out how to stop them!


----------

